# How to know if a fan is intake/exhaust??



## nx112 (Apr 4, 2012)

Can someone please tell me ,how to identify and also how to install them as i really don't know how to.....

I want one exhaust for rear ,one exhaust for top and one intake for side.

As for the side fan i want a transparent fan ,so please tell me which one to choose from coolermaster and sunbeam ??

*www.theitdepot.com/details-Sunbeam+120mm+Silent+Red+Led+Fan+(SLF-12-R)_C10P3050.html

Theitdepot - Cooler Master 120mm Blue LED Fan (R4-BCBR-12FB-R1)

Also is there any website from where i can purchase a transcend jet flash 760 16gb under 1k( i have already bought Flash voyager usb 2.0 and i am happy with it ,this one is for my friend.)


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 4, 2012)

dumb query. seriously. its the way you install a fan.

install in opposite direction will make it exhaust if it was intake. 

closing thread. didn't saw the extra questions. sorry for acting stupid.



nx112 said:


> Also is there any website from where i can purchase a transcend jet flash 760 16gb under 1k( i have already bought Flash voyager usb 2.0 and i am happy with it ,this one is for my friend.)



Flipkart has it @ 1018 but out of stock. call CC. they usually list a product out of stock if they don't have 5 or more pieces of them. confirmed by a friend yesterday.


----------



## nx112 (Apr 5, 2012)

Okk thanks Sam for the reply.

And please reply which one is a better transparent fan to opt between coolermaster and sunbeam.
I have also added the links to the two fans.Please have a look and tell me.

2 blue LED cooler master NON transparent fans(120 mm) are confirmed and will buying today, but want to know about the transparent one for the side panel.

Any answer please??


----------



## d3p (Apr 5, 2012)

*@NX112: * refer this below links..

SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd.

SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd.

Now Most of the FAN's have a mark, in which direction they rotates & in which direction the Airflows.

Refer the below image.

*forum.corsair.com/forums/picture.php?albumid=98&pictureid=654

Here in the above case, the fan rotates anti-clockwise & pushes air towards upside.


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 5, 2012)

Or the simpliest way is to connect the fan to power source, and feel the flow of air by your hand. 
Dumb solution for same type of question.
I hope you are not trolling.


----------



## nx112 (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice link D3p.

Please help me in choosing transparent fan for side intake.no one is replying on that.....

Which one coolermaster or sunbeam.
Links to these two is in my first post.


----------



## d3p (Apr 5, 2012)

Go with the CM one.

Its cheaper, lower power consumption ...a bit lesser CFM, but thats ok...


----------

